# Suzuki 140 maintenance kit



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can buy a complete maintenance kit for an 09 Suzuki DF140. Would like to do a full maintenance on the engine but can’t seem to find a good website. Need spark plugs, impeller, fuel filter, etc. I’m located in Miami if anyone knows of any shops where I can buy these parts.
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you tried boats.net?


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

Try Browns point marine. they specialize in suzuki. I ordered my maintenance kit & oil last Wed. & it will be here today.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

J_orta said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a complete maintenance kit for an 09 Suzuki DF140. Would like to do a full maintenance on the engine but can’t seem to find a good website. Need spark plugs, impeller, fuel filter, etc. I’m located in Miami if anyone knows of any shops where I can buy these parts.
> Thanks In Advance.


I have 2015 DF140A. I get all my supplies from Outboard Specilities in Pompano Beach.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> I have 2015 DF140A. I get all my supplies from Outboard Specilities in Pompano Beach.


Mike & Mike
Called them 3X on a new motor quote. 
spoke with them and said I would have quote the same day.
GOT NOTHING

Sent them at least 6 text. 
GOT NOTHING.

Bought new motor out of Miami.

Got quote
Got motor
Paid for it 
DONE


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> Mike & Mike
> Called them 3X on a new motor quote.
> spoke with them and said I would have quote the same day.
> GOT NOTHING
> ...


Some businesses have terrible customer service. Good thing is they make the others look good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Strange. I've had nothing but excellent customer service and reply from them. I sent them an email while they were at the Palm Beach boat show and got a reply in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

you can also buy these parts independently of the "maintenance kit" package and may find better availability doing that.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Strange. I've had nothing but excellent customer service and reply from them. I sent them an email while they were at the Palm Beach boat show and got a reply in a reasonable amount of time.


I know you have had great luck with them. I reached out to them based on what you had said about them on here.

Oh Well.....You tried.

Guess to busy - wanted a 250 HP @ 23K


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Weird but water under the bridge. One thing on the maintenance kits. Zukes have several (5 in the case of my 140) round zink anodes in the block. Insure the kit has the proper number of anodes for your year.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Ended up getting it from browns point. Called them and gave them the year and model of my engine and they guided me to ordering the correct one. Thanks again guys


----------

